# Amateur Entomologists' Society Exhibition



## Rob Byatt

Hey folks,

as alot of you probably know, the AES is not far away - 7th October.

I will have a couple of tables there with mantids for sale.

I should have about 8 different species for sale.

Hope to see some of you there !!!

Rob.


----------



## Justin

Where is the show Rob?


----------



## Rob Byatt

Kempton Park Racecourse mate.


----------



## Justin

I've never been to the show before, is it big? How long does it go on for?


----------



## Rob Byatt

It's one of the biggest shows in the country. It's been running for over 20 years.

It is open to the public from 11am to 4.30pm.

Definately worth going to.


----------



## Justin

Sounds cool. Many interesting species there?


----------



## Ian

I will be coming along as usual I think.

I don't usually buy anything, but get to meet breeders, and develop jaw ache talking to Graham.


----------



## Justin

I think I'll go. Sounds great.


----------



## Rob Byatt

Good, lets hope some more people from these forums come along too.

The shows were the way we all used to get together, share experiences, talk about insects (!!!), swap stuff before the internet !


----------



## Ian

Yea, altho they are usually quite expensive. I know MF jacks up his prices...although I do think it is worth the extra money to see the stock before you buy it. Having said that, got a load of free Luna moon moths last year, which was cool.


----------



## francisco

HEllo All,

Can anyone attending the show in UK could find me some Scolopendra gigantea or scolopendra robusta???

thanks

PS Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## infinity

lol francisco, not if i get there first!  - I already have 4 gigantea but i want more!!! but yeah, I will keep an eye out for you :wink:


----------



## Ian

Though this would be good to tack at the top of the forum, then we can all get an idea of who is going to attend!


----------



## Ian

How did people get on at the AES?

Some great buys this year...picked up a fair few sub adult leaf insects, and some Diapherodes Gigantea, both a rock bottom prices. Also invested in a sub-adult pair of Prohierodula sp, which I can't wait for them to reach adult.

Met up with a few people I have spoken to online, and other suppliers, etc. Was a great day out...hope others can share their opinions on it as well


----------



## infinity

I was there too! - Spent too much as usual but hey, it's expected. Bought some giant pedes, a male g.rosea for my eager and waiting female, lots of misc other pedes and a few mantises. Tried to find ooths but no luck  

-shaz also got me in at the front- mwuahahaha!!! I was witih the first 10 to get in :twisted:


----------



## Ian

I must have been just behind you, I was about the 12/13th person I think...


----------



## infinity

yeah, I told shaz that you'd be right at the front... mwuahahaha! - we pushed infront of you!!! :twisted:


----------



## Ian

Well, I felt sorry for you Jon...I just had to let you past  

What did you get there for?

Glad we got there early...the queue was huge as per usual...


----------



## infinity

No idea... was chatting to her at the back and suddenly this dude comes and she's dragging me towards the front...  personally I like a big crowd... bugs are more fun to buy when you think you've just worked hard to get them through a crowd


----------



## Ian

Yea. I would have spoken to you if I had known who you were. Oh well.


----------



## francisco

Hey guys

please post pics and tell us what you saw.

What inverts did you see, new and unusual mantids,millis,centis,scorpions,roaches.

I in particular interested on knowing how many guys had S gigantea or S robusta as well as Armoured crickets,rhino roaches.

thanks

FT


----------



## robo mantis

ya people let me know if you guys see any cool species i want to go to a show but i live in the u.s. and they have no local bug shows here if i went to one i would travel from Indiana to new york


----------



## infinity

Sorry Francisco... I was looking out for those species particularly but none were on sale. There was this german group as you go in towards the left which had a few interesting species but none like those. (bit pricey too) :?

still looking though


----------



## Ian

Didn't get any photos....as it is pretty much the same every year! But was a lot of nice stock. I picked up some fantastic Prohierodula sub adults, cannot wait for them to reach adult! I am sure you would like them...I will try and dig out some photos.


----------



## rickyc666

I went to the that show too, it was my first time and well worth it. Rob, you must be the same guy i bought the male orchids from, cheers again for those.

Ian, did you get the prohierodula from metamorphosis? i bought a pair of these sub-adult to. the adults have an impressive looking defensive display. cant wait to try breeding them. do you know of anywhere to get more from a different genetic background?


----------



## Ian

I did yea...thanks to Graham and Janice. These were from a wild caught ootheca he got (can't remember from...) so it is unlikely, for now, there are any different genetics wondering around. However, I think I will have a look around. Yes..what a stance! Really can't wait to get these guys breeding.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

anyone going to the show tomorrow?

http://www.danes-insects.org.uk/annualshow.htm

any info on species that will be there?

thanks


----------

